# Questions about Joining



## jaykay (12 Dec 2011)

Hello everyone, first time on the forum so i'm not exactly sure where this should go, sorry if its in the wrong category

Anyways, i'm 17, currently in Grade 12, I'm considering joining the reserves for now, until i finish high school, then go on to joining the regular forces, but i have some questions first, i can't really find the answers to them anywhere

1) How exactly do i join the Reserves? I know i can go to Forces.ca and register there, but what happens after that? Do i have to do BMQ like in the Regular forces? Do i do a health test? aptitude test? So, my question is, what exactly do i have to do to get into the Regular forces?

2) Will i have to go anywhere to do my BMQ? (if there is a BMQ) because i'm in school right now, so i can't really leave to go to Quebec (i think thats where the regular forces do their BMQ, right?) I live in BC btw, if that helps

3) Seeing as how i want to join the Regular forces after i graduate, what exactly happens? IF i have to go through BMQ while in the Reserves, will i have to go re-do my BMQ to join the regular forces afterwards? 

4) Also, what exactly does the reserves do? Seeing as how i won't be getting deployed or anything, do we just train? how often do i go? 

I have a feeling i have more questions, but can't think of them at the moment... But if anyone could answer those i would appreciate it greatly!


----------



## MikeL (12 Dec 2011)

If you are planning on going into the Reg Force right after high school, don't go into the Reserves,  as it isn't an instant transfer from Reserve to Regs.


To join the Reserves, start by going to the unit(s) you are interested in, and talk with their recruiter.  He/she will give you all the details and get you started.  As well, because you are 17, your parents must agree with this and sign on your application to give consent.

Yes,  you go through tests(medical, apptitude, etc) like Regular Force and have the same standards.  Also, yes Reservists do BMQ(Basic Training), why do you think Reservists may not do testing to get into the forces and do basic training?

If you do BMQ during the fall/weekends it is usually in your local area,  if you do it in the summer you will most likely go to a Training base(possibly Chilliwack, BC if courses are still run there or maybe Wainwright, Ab) Unless you go Navy or Air Force reserve you will not goto St Jean or do the full Reg Force course.

As for having to redo BMQ, etc on entering Reg Force, there are many factors in that.

Yes, Reservists train during the year, as well you may volunteer for overseas missions.


Also,  pretty much everything you have asked has been asked by others in the past,  I would recommend reading/searching the forums for more info as well as the websites for the Reserve units in your area to find out what they do,  where they are, contact info, etc   As well most(all?) Reserve units will list what trades/jobs they hire and the training you can/will do to be fully qualified in that trade and any other courses available.


----------



## jaykay (12 Dec 2011)

Oh i see, well i still have another 6 months of school, and i wasn't planning on joining Reg right aways, probably a few months after, so would it be worth joining the reserves for about 8-10 months? possibly even a year?

And oh i see, thats good to know, and i just wasn't sure if reserves did BMQ because i know they don't actually get sent out to battle unless they volunteered, so i wasn't to sure, i thought maybe they went to BMQ afterwards if they volunteered, I kind of just thought reserves was something you did to prepare yourself for Regs, by doing drills, gaining some discipline, training, ect...

And so, if i don't do my BMQ until fall does that mean i can't join until fall? or could i join now, and do my Basic Training over the weekends? But it doesn't make sense to me, because when you do BMQ in the Regs, don't you have to go to Quebec for 14 weeks? (I emailed a question to the Forces.ca website and thats what they told me, Basic Training(BMQ) is 14 weeks in Quebec?) So, i would assume the BMQ would be a lot less intense in the reserves? if its only weekends and you get to stay at home? please correct me if i'm wrong lol

And just one last question, i'm sort of unsure of what you mean by "start by going to the unit(s) you are interested in" because i don't fully know what a "unit" is, i always thought the military was just one large unit itself, and the Army, Navy, and Air Force are different sectors within the military, but... there are even smaller Units within the Army and Navy and Airforce? So, do different units in the army do different things? or by "unit" do you mean which career within the military i want to do? like, Infantry soldier for example


----------



## MikeL (12 Dec 2011)

If I were you, I would just wait and join the Reg Force.  The process to go from Reserve to Reg Force can take 6 months+  as well the trade may or may not be hiring in the Regular Force at the time you wish to transfer.


BMQ teaches you the very basics to be a member of the Canadian Forces, like how to march, use the C7 rifle, wear the uniform, etc  To volunteer to go overseas you must be fully trained in your trade.  Pre deployment training is focused on getting your ready for tour, not on teaching you how to be a Soldier.. BMQ and other entry level courses are not done on pre deployment training, that is done long before you go on tour or even volunteer for a tour.

Reserves can be a starting point, but many people also stay in the Reserves, might volunteer for a tour(or multiple) and do their regular civilian job or education(college/university).  

You can join the Reserves before a BMQ course starts,  during your time prior to course your unit will teach you some basics to prepare for basic training.

Yes the Reg Force BMQ is much longer and is a full time course,  Reserve BMQ isn't.  Yes, Regular Force BMQ is run in St Jean, but it is also run in some other locations.  On weekend BMQ courses, you may stay in the Armoury(building) the BMQ course is run or go home at nights,  someone here who has done it can give you more info on it.

The Military is made up of lots of units.  The Army is split up into different "groupings" like Areas, Brigades, Regiments, Battalions, Squadrons, etc  It isn't one big everyone in 1 massive unit kind of thing.  There are lots of different units like Infantry, Medical, Signals, Armour, Artillery,  Service Battalion, etc  each one does different things,  and work/support each other.

Also, each unit will not only have 1 job in it, like a unit with nothing but Infantry.  For example a Regular Force Infantry Battalion will have Infantry(majority of unit), Signallers, Clerks, Medics, Mechanics, etc


----------



## jaykay (12 Dec 2011)

The only reason i'm considering the Reserves for now is because i kind of want to see what the military is like before i commit myself to a 3 year term, to test the waters in a way... 

I just have one last question now, sorry i keep bothering you with them but i keep thinking of more  ;D plus you seem to know a lot about this!

okay, so, if i join the Reg Forces, and go off to my BMQ in St Jean, am i automatically in the military? like, if i decide i don't want to join the military until a few months after i'm finished my BMQ, can i do that? or do i have to join the military and sign my 3 year contract and be placed elsewhere for more training soon as i'm done my BMQ? 

Also, I know you have to shave your head in the Regs, right? Do you have to shave your head if you're going into the reserves? Because i'm still currently in school... so i don't really want to have to shave my head yet  ;D


----------



## MikeL (12 Dec 2011)

If you want to see if the Military is for you with no commentment* than yes the Reserves would be good for that.  But I would recommend spending atleast a couple years in the Reserves so the unit can at least get something out of you since they are investing time and money into you for courses, and so on.  Plus it would benefit you to gain experience and get courses/training that would help with your career in the Regs as well as help with the transfer to the Regular Force and I assume would help with the Recruit School By Pass(skip Regular Force basic training)

When you want to join the Reg Force, you sign a contract then you are sent off to Basic Training.  You can't just do BMQ for sh*ts n giggles then decide to join or not join the Military.  If you do join the Reg Force you can still quit, but it becomes a bit more of a process especially if you are fully trained.  If you are still in the training system it can be quick to get out of the CF.  Also not all trades have the 3 year contract, some are longer. 

Yes in St Jean you will have your head shaved,  but after that you can grow your hair out to a certain limit, its not like you must always have a shaved head while you are in the Military.  As for if you have your head shaved for Reserve Basic, I know some courses have had recruits get their heads shaved,  others haven't.  But,  being in the Military, Reserves and Regular Force your hair will conform to the hair regulations.  Don't think that just because you are a reservist you can still have long hair, etc  You can still have a non military style haircut, but it will be "short'ish" and within the standard.


* You sign no contract to join the Reserves but you still must work X amount of days during a month and show up to X amount of training weekends.  Also,  when you go away for full time employment in the summer, etc you will sign a contract for the duration of the course or tasking.


----------



## Robert0288 (12 Dec 2011)

All the same dress and deportment standards are the same for both reserve and reg force.  When ever you go into your local armory, you'd better be looking presentable, clean shaven etc...

Also the timelines can vary greatly on how long it will take you to even get onto a BMQ in the reserve world.  I've known some people who spent 2 years in PAT PL (personel await training platoon) because of not having spots availible or other reasons.  To the exact opposite end of the spectrum where after dropping off my paperwork months earlier I got a phone call on the monday saying if you can get all your PT,interview,medical,CFAT done by friday we have a spot for you.  

Also if you intend to go reg force anyways, be aware of some potential pitfalls such as your trade might not be open, long wait times, and potentially have to redo many of your courses such as BMQ and SQ/BMQ(L), depending on many different factors such as time in and experiance. 

This is not to scare you off of applying for the reserves.  I've known a bunch of people who have CT'd over to reg force both from my unit and those of whom I went on course with and love what they're doing.  This is just to make you aware of that the switch doesn't happen over night.


----------



## jaykay (12 Dec 2011)

Staying in the reserves for a couple of years? I wouldn't mind doing that, but once i graduate will i be able to work more than just once a week then? Because the reserves don't make as much money, right? (not that i'm doing this for the money, i just need enough for bills and whatnot) Which is why i was hoping to join the Regs, because once i graduate i'd want to work a lot more than just once a week...

And i see, i don't think i'd mind waiting in line a bit to join the Regs (if i can work more than just once a week in the reserves that is) Because i'm somewhat nervous about being signed in to a contract, and being told i could be deployed at any moment (i'm not afraid to be deployed, i would gladly volunteer, but its just the fact not knowing when exactly you could be told you have to leave, it could be any day) 

Also, the two options within the military i'm interested in are either being an Infantry Soldier or Military Police, i'm unsure of which one yet, is there Military Police within the Reserve forces though? Because, people don't live on base... so i wouldn't assume there would be? So, if i'm training to be an MP or Infantry soldier in reserves, it could take years to transfer me over to Regs?


----------



## MikeL (12 Dec 2011)

There is full time employment in the Reserves, but there aren't too many full time positions, especially for a new member.  So don't bank on working full time in the Reserves.

jaykay,  in the Army you will not show up to work one day then find out you are deploying the next day, it is not that quick. You will know in advance when your unit is slotted to go on a deployment.  I found out over a year in advance that I was going to Afghanstan with my Battalion,  and the same for the domestic operation I went on(2010 Olympics)

Yes there are MPs in the Reserve,  there is a education pre req for MP though.  Yes if you join the Reserves as MP or Infantry you could be waiting a short period or a long one,  all depends on what the recruiting/manning situation is like for those trades in the Regular Force is at that moment.  

jaykay,   before you ask more questions,  read up on the recruiting website about these trades, and google for the local reserve units in your area, read up about what they do,  talk to their recruiters to find out what they do, etc.


----------



## jaykay (12 Dec 2011)

Oh i see, yes i knew you wouldn't just be deployed the next day and all, i just meant the fact that you could be told you have to go any day (not necessarily meaning you would be leaving anytime soon) 

and pre-requirements for an MP? it doesn't mention that on the forces.ca site

"After successful completion of the BMQ course, candidates will attend Basic Military Police Training at the CF Military Police Academy at CFB Borden, Ontario. Over a six-month period, they will learn the basics of Canadian civilian and military law, investigative techniques, and acquire skills necessary to perform daily Military Police functions." 

But okay, i think you have answered all the questions i have, i will just have to think about this decision for a while!

Thank you


----------



## MikeL (12 Dec 2011)

jaykay said:
			
		

> and pre-requirements for an MP? it doesn't mention that on the forces.ca site



Are you sure?

http://www.forces.ca/en/job/militarypolice-75#info-1



> Qualification Requirements
> Military Police members must be courageous, dedicated, patient, and tactful. They must have good reasoning abilities, good powers of observation, a memory for detail, initiative, physical and mental stamina, and a genuine interest in working with and helping all members of the community. They must also communicate effectively, both orally and in writing. _*The minimum academic requirement is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognised Community College or CEGEP. Related employment experience will also be considered in determining education equivalency.*_
> Candidates must meet CF medical standards and successfully complete a selection process consisting of interviews and a wide range of examinations.
> 
> Following the initial screening, all eligible candidates will attend a career orientation and undergo aptitude assessment at a Military Police Assessment Centre (MPAC), to ensure that they have a realistic view of the Military Police occupation and the potential to succeed.


----------



## jaykay (12 Dec 2011)

Oh... my bad, i only looked under the Education and Training tab, *sigh, i wasn't planning on going to university or colledge... Ohwell, there are many options within the military, as you obviously know


----------



## jaykay (13 Dec 2011)

I always thought the military was easy to get into, as long as you are in shape and have a 10th grade education or higher, but the more i read on this forum, the more difficult it seems to get in... My grades aren't the best (currently in Grade 12) i have about a C or C- average, do they look at grades when recruiting? i was always told they didn't. 

Also, I've heard there aren't a lot of job openings lately? So what happens if i go do my BMQ then the job i want isn't open? Am i stuck just waiting around? I'm thinking about either being an Armoured Soldier, Artillery soldier (air or field) or an Infantry Soldier (first choice). How are the job openings in those fields usually?


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Dec 2011)

You don't get hired if there isn't a job opening. If there's a spot open when you apply, and you are offered that spot and accept it, then there's one less position for everyone else.


----------



## RCDtpr (13 Dec 2011)

Had this been 2007 I'd say no, your marks don't mean a thing and your pretty much right that anyone who wanted to join for the most part could.  Today, however, recruiting has slowed down and the economy is terrible....this means the CF is very competitive to get into.  So to answer your question....no, not everyone who applies will be hired.

As for your trade choices, infantry and armoured are most definitely closed right now....not sure about artillery.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Dec 2011)

Ball park:  There are three applications for every available position.  That ratio is more for some occpations, less for others.

If you are accepted as an NCM or DEO, you will be accepted in a specific military occupation.  When you start BMQ or BMOQ, you will know what comes next.  Once you are in as a [fill in the occupation] you remain there until you fail training, release or remuster.  Remuster is not a right.  Do not enter in one occupation planning to switch over to another - you may not be able to, and your second choioce may not be to your liking.


ROTP students, on the other hand, finalize occupational chocies after a year or two (I am not current with the process as it stands now).


----------



## jaykay (13 Dec 2011)

okay, so you don't actually attend BMQ until there is a job opening? Because thats what i was confused about, what happens if you sign your 3 year term, complete BMQ, then are told there are no openings, because i thought you were supposed to decide which job you would like *after* completing your BMQ, so how would they know if theres an opening in what you want to go into?

And so, marks DO matter? *sigh... I have awful marks, and didn't really care at the time because my plan was to always just join the military... but now, what if i don't get in? If i don't get into the military OR university or college i'm kind of screwed


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Dec 2011)

jaykay said:
			
		

> Because thats what i was confused about, what happens if you sign your 3 year term, complete BMQ, then are told there are no openings, because i thought you were supposed to decide which job you would like *after* completing your BMQ, so how would they know if theres an opening in what you want to go into?



You will not  get an offer to attend BMQ unless there is an opening for you afterward.



			
				jaykay said:
			
		

> And so, marks DO matter? *sigh... I have awful marks, and didn't really care at the time because my plan was to always just join the military... but now, what if i don't get in? If i don't get into the military OR university or college i'm kind of screwed



Yes, marks do matter. They always mattered, just like your parents and teachers told you. Just because you were smarter then they were and decided school wasn't important didn't mean you were right or that you were guaranteed to achieve what you thought you were going to do.

Put in your application, see how you do. And be patient, it can take a while.


----------



## MikeL (13 Dec 2011)

jaykay said:
			
		

> okay, so you don't actually attend BMQ until there is a job opening? Because thats what i was confused about, what happens if you sign your 3 year term, complete BMQ, then are told there are no openings, because i thought you were supposed to decide which job you would like *after* completing your BMQ, so how would they know if theres an opening in what you want to go into?



You decide on the job you want during the application process, then at the end of your testing they will tell you if you qualify - they will tell you which ones you did qualify for

The Recruiting Centres know what trades(jobs) are open...  do not worry about this.. the recruitering staff will handle all of this for you.

BMQ comes after you have picked a trade and qualify for it and there is a position for you. You will not goto BMQ, unless you actually have a position in a trade.  This is the same for the Reserves as well.  So you are clear, you pick the job you want before you attend BMQ




			
				jaykay said:
			
		

> And so, marks DO matter? *sigh... I have awful marks, and didn't really care at the time because my plan was to always just join the military... but now, what if i don't get in? If i don't get into the military OR university or college i'm kind of screwed



Theres still time to get your marks up, just have to put in an effort.  Don't think the Military is just a last ditch hope to get a job.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Dec 2011)

Correct.  You are only loaded on BMQ once you have an offer, which will include your occupation.

Re: marks:  Marks are not the sole thing determining whether or not you get in.  Do you have outside interests?  Other activities you do?  Those may also influence things.

That said, marks may impact your choices.  For example, Artillerymen and Combat Engineers both need strong math skills.


The best people to speak to, to determine what you can do to be a better candidate, are the recruiters.  Tell them that you want to improve your chances, and ask them what they recommend to make your application more competitive.


----------



## jaykay (13 Dec 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> You decide on the job you want during the application process, then at the end of your testing they will tell you if you qualify - they will tell you which ones you did qualify for
> 
> The Recruiting Centres know what trades(jobs) are open...  do not worry about this.. the recruitering staff will handle all of this for you.
> 
> ...



okay that makes more sense, so currently at this time, is getting into the military a long shot? or is it still pretty common to get into?


----------



## jaykay (13 Dec 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Put in your application, see how you do. And be patient, it can take a while.



Would you suggest i apply now, even though i'm not out of school for another 6 months? seeing as how it could take a while anyways, but then again... they won't be able to see my next semester grades if i apply now


----------



## MikeL (13 Dec 2011)

jaykay said:
			
		

> okay that makes more sense, so currently at this time, is getting into the military a long shot? or is it still pretty common to get into?




I can not say yes/no to you getting into the CF,  best thing for you to do is to visit a recruiting centre, talk with them, fill out a application and see what happens.

The Military is not impossible to get into,  but don't expect it's a guarentee as you may or may not qualify for the job you want, or it may not be open so you will have to wait untill a spot opens up for you.  People are still getting into the CF right now,  but only for suitable applicants for trades that are open.


----------



## jaykay (13 Dec 2011)

okay makes sense, i guess the only thing left for me to do is talk to a recruiter, i'll probably do that soon seeing as how winter break is coming up and i will be out of school for a bit.

But the reason i thought marks didn't matter was because you have to do that aptitude test to get in right, so i thought they just looked at those marks, i don't remember where i read that now, but it was a while ago, so i kind of slacked off in school thinking i'd get in anyways, which i regret now, i'll start doing better next semester when i start fresh with new classes


----------



## gcclarke (13 Dec 2011)

jaykay said:
			
		

> okay makes sense, i guess the only thing left for me to do is talk to a recruiter, i'll probably do that soon seeing as how winter break is coming up and i will be out of school for a bit.
> 
> But the reason i thought marks didn't matter was because you have to do that aptitude test to get in right, so i thought they just looked at those marks, i don't remember where i read that now, but it was a while ago, so i kind of slacked off in school thinking i'd get in anyways, which i regret now, i'll start doing better next semester when i start fresh with new classes



The aptitude test is primarily used to determine whether or not you qualify for a particular trade. Your marks in high school will primarily be used when ranking applicants for a particular trade after they have qualified for it via the aptitude test. 

Of course, certain trades also have requirements to take certain classes in high school, in addition to just completing a particular grade level, so your transcripts will also be used to determine whether or not you're qualified based upon that.


----------



## jaykay (13 Dec 2011)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> The aptitude test is primarily used to determine whether or not you qualify for a particular trade. Your marks in high school will primarily be used when ranking applicants for a particular trade after they have qualified for it via the aptitude test.
> 
> Of course, certain trades also have requirements to take certain classes in high school, in addition to just completing a particular grade level, so your transcripts will also be used to determine whether or not you're qualified based upon that.



Ah i see, this is a lot more complex then i thought  ;D But, i've always wanted to join the military, so i'm determined to do this, its just as of lately i've been looking into it more 

I just have a quick question that is somewhat off topic, but i don't feel as if i should make an entirely new thread just to ask it... is the Navy similar to the Army in the sense that they both go to the same BMQ, and do the same aptitude test? Also, would i go to the same recruiting center here if i was joining the Navy rather than the Army? I'm only asking this because i'm just curious to see if the Navy has more openings in it than the Army, because it sounds to me as if the Army doesn't have to many openings... and that worries me


----------



## aesop081 (13 Dec 2011)

Same place, same test, same BMQ........

www.forces.gc.ca

Please...visit that site and read it..............please


----------



## gcclarke (13 Dec 2011)

jaykay said:
			
		

> Ah i see, this is a lot more complex then i thought  ;D But, i've always wanted to join the military, so i'm determined to do this, its just as of lately i've been looking into it more
> 
> I just have a quick question that is somewhat off topic, but i don't feel as if i should make an entirely new thread just to ask it... is the Navy similar to the Army in the sense that they both go to the same BMQ, and do the same aptitude test? Also, would i go to the same recruiting center here if i was joining the Navy rather than the Army? I'm only asking this because i'm just curious to see if the Navy has more openings in it than the Army, because it sounds to me as if the Army doesn't have to many openings... and that worries me



Yes, the aptitude test and BMQ are the same for the Canadian Army, RCN, and RCAF, and you go to the same recruiting centre. My understanding is that the Navy has higher personnel requirements than the Army, although I cannot guarantee that will be reflected in recruiting spots opening, once they open up again for the next fiscal year, as training spots available must also be taken into account.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Dec 2011)

jaykay said:
			
		

> I always thought the military was easy to get into, as long as you are in shape and have a 10th grade education or higher, but the more i read on this forum, the more difficult it seems to get in... My grades aren't the best (currently in Grade 12) i have about a C or C- average, do they look at grades when recruiting? i was always told they didn't.



They let me in, didn't they? Although I'm constantly looking over my shoulder wondering when they've figured out the mistake they've made.


----------



## m.k (13 Dec 2011)

If you haven't even applied yet you still have time to take a couple of extra high school courses and boost your mark. I made the mistake of thinking marks didn't matter much with the Canadian Forces and in relation was informed at my interview that I did not meet the cutoff line for infantry, due to how competitive it is. If I could go back, I would have applied myself much more (for many more reasons than just being a more competitive applicant). It's never too late!


----------



## 2010newbie (14 Dec 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> ROTP students, on the other hand, finalize occupational chocies after a year or two (I am not current with the process as it stands now).



ROTP students are offered a trade before swearing in just like the other entry plans. The only plan that you don't know your trade is RETP I believe. I remember there were two people in that plan at my swearing in and they didn't have trades.


----------



## Maxadia (14 Dec 2011)

> so i kind of slacked off in school thinking i'd get in anyways, which i regret now, i'll start doing better next semester when i start fresh with new classes



I'm a high school teacher, but right now I'm going to do you a favour and not pull any punches.

NEXT semester????  Don't be a slacking idiot.  You're not finished this semester yet, and your final marks aren't in.  You, young man, have a full month left, so get your butt in gear tomorrow morning and fix this issue.  That's right.....TOMORROW.
Go and talk to your teachers.  Tell them you screwed up - no shame, everyone does at some point. Tell them what you want to accomplish, and ask what you could do to increase your marks.  Maybe there's some tests you can rewrite.  Maybe you could go in and get extra help from them. Maybe an extra project.  Maybe you spend your holidays doing a lot of work, but maybe your marks go up a lot.  We like to see kids learn from their mistakes, and improve.  Most of us will help you a lot just to see that happen.  That's WHY we teach. 

It's not too late for this semester. If  you want this, make it happen.  Most people might not notice.  Your parents might not even notice a huge change.  But you, sir, will gain for yourself pride that will last you the rest of your life - pride from taking the personal initiative to fix your own problem, even when many others might not believe in yourself. It's a lesson that will serve you well in the military.

So get out there and fix it, and report back here.  For sure, I'll be watching to see you succeed.


----------



## dimsum (14 Dec 2011)

RDJP said:
			
		

> I'm a high school teacher, but right now I'm going to do you a favour and not pull any punches.



Where were you in my HS?


----------



## m.k (14 Dec 2011)

Excellent post RDJP


----------



## kenmnuggas (14 Dec 2011)

As an aside, I'm curious how much of the current logjam of applicants are people that did the same as the OP; they figured they could coast through high school and just eventually join the army. 
Now, that's not information that anyone in the world has access to, but it would be neat to know.


----------



## gcclarke (14 Dec 2011)

kenmnuggas said:
			
		

> As an aside, I'm curious how much of the current logjam of applicants are people that did the same as the OP; they figured they could coast through high school and just eventually join the army.
> Now, that's not information that anyone in the world has access to, but it would be neat to know.



I'm not going to lie, the Navy was a bit of a fallback plan for me. Not to say that I let my plans to join affect my grades while in school, but I was definitely a lot more picky about other jobs I applied for before I got word at NOAB that I was going to be given an offer. If that offer hadn't come, I would have had a lot of prime job search time wasted.

That having been said, this was back when we were bad enough off for engineering applicants that they were still offering signing bonuses, so I don't think my treating it as a "sure thing" was all that unjustified.


----------



## Greymatters (14 Dec 2011)

jaykay said:
			
		

> I always thought the military was easy to get into, as long as you are in shape and have a 10th grade education or higher, but the more i read on this forum, the more difficult it seems to get in... My grades aren't the best (currently in Grade 12) i have about a C or C- average, do they look at grades when recruiting? i was always told they didn't.



This is the message that far too many members of the general public believe and propogate, including not just anti-war and anti-military supporters, but even some of our current politicians believe this.


----------



## blacktriangle (14 Dec 2011)

Sometimes when I look around, it seems like they will take just about anyone.  ;D Hell, I got in!


----------



## jaykay (14 Dec 2011)

RDJP said:
			
		

> I'm a high school teacher, but right now I'm going to do you a favour and not pull any punches.
> 
> NEXT semester????  Don't be a slacking idiot.  You're not finished this semester yet, and your final marks aren't in.  You, young man, have a full month left, so get your butt in gear tomorrow morning and fix this issue.  That's right.....TOMORROW.
> Go and talk to your teachers.  Tell them you screwed up - no shame, everyone does at some point. Tell them what you want to accomplish, and ask what you could do to increase your marks.  Maybe there's some tests you can rewrite.  Maybe you could go in and get extra help from them. Maybe an extra project.  Maybe you spend your holidays doing a lot of work, but maybe your marks go up a lot.  We like to see kids learn from their mistakes, and improve.  Most of us will help you a lot just to see that happen.  That's WHY we teach.
> ...




This is good advice, never really thought of it that way  ;D but the thing is, theres only 2 more days of school left until winter break starts, then we'll be off for two weeks, so i don't think it would be fair of me to ask my teachers to spend their personal time putting together a project for me in less then a day by the time i asked, just because i decided to slack off earlier

but, during these 2 weeks i plan on getting all my missing math assignments done (theres a lot!) plus get caught up in geography, i know neither will boost my mark up by a lot... seeing as how assignments aren't worth much, but i'm not really able to re-do any tests, besides, even if i re-did them now i'd probably get an even worse mark than before!

I realized i have worse grades than i thought, i'm currently failing 3/4 of my classes... 

History - 43%
Math11 (failed it last year) - 48%
Geography - 49%
Visual Arts - 75% (its an easy class, i haven't even shown up in like 2 weeks, its pretty much a spare block)

so, seeing as how its winter break, and after that theres only about 1-2 weeks left afterwards i think? i don't think theres much hope in me getting decent grades, my goal is to pass. 

but, say i pass all my classes with about 50 this semester, then work reeeally hard next semester and try and keep all my classes 70% and up, would i still have a good chance of getting in?


----------



## m.k (15 Dec 2011)

You will still likely be questioned in your interview as to why you received poor grades. Have you considered staying an extra year and re-doing some compulsory courses/picking up an extra credit or two? There is no shame in that.


----------



## jaykay (15 Dec 2011)

m.k said:
			
		

> You will still likely be questioned in your interview as to why you received poor grades. Have you considered staying an extra year and re-doing some compulsory courses/picking up an extra credit or two? There is no shame in that.



And the only answer i would have to that is, lack of motivation, which isn't what the military would like the hear i'm sure  ;D its not that i'm completely stupid, i simply just don't have any motive to try in school (until now that is) it would also help if i showed up more

But that is true, what if i went to some lower-end community college instead? (assuming thats all i could get into)

my idea: what if i graduate will my somewhat below average highschool grades, then join the reserves (hopefully before i graduate actually) for a few years while attending a community college, or possibly upgrading highschool grades, would i be more likely to be accepted into the regular forces then? 

Also, since i would be in the reserves for a few years, won't that mean they'll be looking less on my grades since i'll actually have some experience? But then again, maybe it will be the opposite effect... if i stay in the reserves for a few years, i'll be in my 20s, probably 22-23, so would they take me over some 18 year old straight out of highschool with good grades?


----------



## m.k (15 Dec 2011)

The only experience I have is experience in the application process and may not be the best suited to answer these questions, but I will pass on what I do know:
the Capt. performing my interview told me that college grades would only be considered if they were on the transcript of a completed program. 
joining the reserves while doing post-secondary is a great idea if you have time. But only if post-secondary is what you actually want to do. Just know that the switch from Reserve Force to Regular Force is not instant. You could get the grades in high school for free...or go to college for thousands of dollars. That being said, a college diploma helps your competitiveness as an applicant. 

Your age has little to no bearing on your status as long as you are as competitive as the next guy and in good health. 

No one here can tell you how to proceed. Talk to a recruiter and think long and hard about what YOU want to do

After all, it is your life.


----------



## Maxadia (15 Dec 2011)

Talk to your teachers.  Two days is two days that they could help you if they have time, but at least you have put the idea in their heads that you're trying to change.  Just like the military, attitude accounts for a lot. ;D


----------



## jaykay (15 Dec 2011)

okay well i was on the forces.ca site, looking up recruiting centers in my area for the reserves, but i just have some questions about it kind of, and i would call but its pretty late at night right now, so i'm assuming they're closed, and i'm quite eager for answers asap because i JUST told my parents i want to join the military now, and they kind of freaked out, even though this is what i've wanted to do for years, so i told them i'd set up an appointment so they can come talk to a recruiter with me  ;D (is it even a good idea to bring parents along when talking to a recruiter? i dunno if it'll make me seem like a little kid or not) 

Heres the info off the site:


Army Reserve Units (part-time) B COMPANY, ROYAL WESTMINSTER REGIMENT
CFS Aldergrove, Building 26 PO Box 4000 
Aldergrove, British Columbia
V4W 2V1
Phone: 604-666-4282

I was just curious as to what "B COMPANY" means? Whats A Company then? I tried searching this base up on google, and youtube, and all the came up was a bunch of people marching in the streets in a marching band? Is that what the reserve forces is? Because i don't want to be in a marching band...  ;D... i want to be in the Canadian Forces! not playing instruments...


----------



## m.k (15 Dec 2011)

If that is all you came up with in a Google search, you did not search for very long at all. Do some reading on your own and familiarize yourself better with what you are considering getting yourself into. The search function on this site is very useful, as there is plenty of information here in previous posts.


----------



## dimsum (15 Dec 2011)

Recruiting Centres (CFRCs) are open 0800-1600 Monday to Friday.  They have a central number that you can call (I can't remember it off-hand but I'm positive it's on the DND recruiting site as a 1-800 number.)

First things first, from your other thread you wanted to be in the Combat Arms (Armd, Arty and Inf) in the Regular Force.  The mailing info you brought up is for the Royal Westminster Regiment, a reserve unit in the Lower Mainland, BC.  If you're anywhere near a CF Recruiting Centre, drop in and ask about your choices in the Regular Force, with your parents if need be.  I'm sure the recruiters won't mind.


----------



## m.k (15 Dec 2011)

Merry Christmas...

1-800-856-8488

CF National RC (North Bay): 1-866-966-8718


----------



## jaykay (15 Dec 2011)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> First things first, from your other thread you wanted to be in the Combat Arms (Armd, Arty and Inf) in the Regular Force.  The mailing info you brought up is for the Royal Westminster Regiment, a reserve unit in the Lower Mainland, BC.  If you're anywhere near a CF Recruiting Centre, drop in and ask about your choices in the Regular Force, with your parents if need be.  I'm sure the recruiters won't mind.



Yes, i would like in be in one of the Combat Arms in the regular force, but i was thinking of joining the reserve forces first (yes i'm aware that transfer times from reserves to regular forces could be quite long, but i was wanting to stay here for a couple years anyways due to personal matters) 

And yes, i thought the reserve unit was also a recruiting center? because on www.forces.ca under "Find a recruitment center" it lists this, since i live quite near here. 

So, i was assuming i could just go here to talk to a recruiter? Then apply and get all that stuff done, then start my time in the reserve forces?


----------



## m.k (15 Dec 2011)

At a Regular Force recruiting centre you are almost guaranteed to be able to talk to someone the first time you walk in/call. From what I have heard it can take longer to reach someone in charge of recruiting at a Reserve unit.


----------



## jaykay (15 Dec 2011)

m.k said:
			
		

> At a Regular Force recruiting centre you are almost guaranteed to be able to talk to someone the first time you walk in/call. From what I have heard it can take longer to reach someone in charge of recruiting at a Reserve unit.



Oh i see, so, i could talk to a recruiter at a Reg Force recruiting center even if i'm joining Reserves? But the Reg force center is also a lot further from me, so i'm assuming i'd just be able to call the Reserve center and set up an appointment?


----------



## m.k (15 Dec 2011)

A recruiter at a Reg F RC will be able to give you information on both Reg and Res components. 

When it comes to actually applying for the Res F, you will need to do that through the unit in question (Royal Westminster Regiment). 

If you need questions answered it would be more efficient to do so by calling someone who's full time job is to answer your questions. IE call one of the numbers provided.


----------



## MikeL (15 Dec 2011)

Because it seems you lack search skills.. - really dude,  just start thinking a bit more when you type into Google.. it's really easy.. terms like "Army Reserve British Columbia" "Reserve Infantry Vancouver", etc would have worked and found you the units.  Because of the time of year it is now,  the Reserve units may be stood down(not open) untill after the holidays,  when you get a chance call up the Reserve units you are interested in to confirm times/dates they are open.

Google 39 Canadian Brigade Group - All Army Reserve units in BC are part of this Brigade.  Seeing as you are in the Lower Mainland and want Combat Arms, the units are..


INFANTRY
Royal Westminister Regiment
Seaforth Highlanders of Canada

ARMOUR RECCE
British Columbia Regiment

ARTILLERY
15 Field Artillery Regiment, RCA

COMBAT ENGINEER
6 Engineer Squadron/39 Combat Engineer Regiment




			
				jaykay said:
			
		

> I was just curious as to what "B COMPANY" means? Whats A Company then?



Like I said in your other thread, Army units are broken down into smaller sub units.  B Company is a Rifle Company within the Royal Westminister Regiment,  so is A Company.  The Company would be broken down into smaller sub units called Platoons, and the Platoons are broken into Sections then Fire Teams.  Don't think to much about what all the terminology means,  it will be explained to you if you get in and it will make more sense.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Dec 2011)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> This is the message that far too many members of the general public believe and propogate, including not just anti-war and anti-military supporters, but even some of our current politicians believe this.



Yup,...our social workers here at the jail still will hand out application forms to 'folks" who, even in my day, wouldn't have had a prayer and then look at me like I have a third eye when I try to explain to them that there is a huge waiting list even for "normal" applicants.


----------



## kenmnuggas (15 Dec 2011)

I told friends that I was in the process of joining the CF last April when I applied, and have seen a few of them recently. The conversation generally goes like this:
 ??? : I thought you were joining the army?
 :camo: : I am, but it's competitive right now and I won't know until April if they have a job for me this year.
 ??? : I thought you were applying to be an officer.
 :camo: : I am, but it's competitive right now and I won't know until April if they have a job for me this year.
 ??? : How small is our army that they can't take people?


It just seems unfathomable to a lot of people that it could ever be a competitive occupation.


----------



## m.k (15 Dec 2011)

I know what you mean Ken, generally I am met with disbelief when I tell people that my application process took about a year and that others have taken much longer. People seem to think it is a backup plan for anyone who is having trouble finding employment and if you have 2 legs, 2 arms and a pair of eyes you're pretty much a shoe in. This may have been the case at some point in the past, but certainly not anymore.


----------



## jaykay (15 Dec 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> INFANTRY
> Royal Westminister Regiment
> Seaforth Highlanders of Canada
> 
> Like I said in your other thread, Army units are broken down into smaller sub units.  B Company is a Rifle Company within the Royal Westminister Regiment,  so is A Company.  The Company would be broken down into smaller sub units called Platoons, and the Platoons are broken into Sections then Fire Teams.  Don't think to much about what all the terminology means,  it will be explained to you if you get in and it will make more sense.



Is that infantry one you mentioned the same as the one i mentioned? the...

Army Reserve Units (part-time) B COMPANY, ROYAL WESTMINSTER REGIMENT
CFS Aldergrove, Building 26 PO Box 4000 
Aldergrove, British Columbia
V4W 2V1
Phone: 604-666-4282

Because i do want to go into Infantry, but for some reason when i try googling this base it keeps saying its in New Westminster, even though on the forces.ca site it says its in Aldergrove? Which is like, 30-40 minutes away from New Westminster... (but then again, maybe thats just because of my awful googling skills  ;D ) 

oh, and i thought in an earlier post you told me that each unit needs a little of everything, like theres no one unit of just infantry soldiers or whatever, soo... does it matter which reserve unit i go to? like, if i want to be in combat, couldnt i still just go to any reserve unit? Because there is a base reeally near where i live, so i'd be able to go there, but if i have to go to some other base off in Vancouver or near that area i wouldn't be able getting an hour long ride every time :/


----------



## MikeL (15 Dec 2011)

jaykay said:
			
		

> Is that infantry one you mentioned the same as the one i mentioned? the...
> 
> Army Reserve Units (part-time) B COMPANY, ROYAL WESTMINSTER REGIMENT
> CFS Aldergrove, Building 26 PO Box 4000
> ...



The Regiment is based in New Westminister,  but B Company is located in Aldergrove.



			
				jaykay said:
			
		

> oh, and i thought in an earlier post you told me that each unit needs a little of everything, like theres no one unit of just infantry soldiers or whatever, soo... does it matter which reserve unit i go to? like, if i want to be in combat, couldnt i still just go to any reserve unit? Because there is a base reeally near where i live, so i'd be able to go there, but if i have to go to some other base off in Vancouver or near that area i wouldn't be able getting an hour long ride every time :/



I said Regular Force units have a larger collection of trades within the units,  Reserve units don't have the same requirements/manning.  In the Combat Arms units, they will only have 1 type of Combat Arms trade, ie Infantry units would only have Infanteers, Artillery would only have Gunners.  I don't know the TO&E of the Combat Arms(and CSS/Combat Support units) Reserve units too know if they have any Mechanics, Signallers, etc.  I would assume the only other trades you would find in say a Reserve Infantry unit would be RMS Clerks.   

You can't show up at a Artillery or Armour unit, etc and try to join them as Infantry,  you would have to goto a Infantry Regiment for that.

Like I said in the other post,  Regular Force units have more trades in them, like in a Infantry Battalion there will be Infanteers, Medics, Signallers, Mechanics and other support trades.  A Armoured Regiment would have.. Armoured soldiers, Sigs, Mechanics, and other support trades, and so on.  Now a Service Battalion would have Mechanics, Supply Techs, MSE Ops, and some other CSS trades, etc but you won't find a Platoon of Infantry or any other Combat Arms within a Service Battalion.


----------



## jaykay (15 Dec 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> The Regiment is based in New Westminister,  but B Company is located in Aldergrove.
> 
> I said Regular Force units have a larger collection of trades within the units,  Reserve units don't have the same requirements/manning.  In the Combat Arms units, they will only have 1 type of Combat Arms trade, ie Infantry units would only have Infanteers, Artillery would only have Gunners.  I don't know the TO&E of the Combat Arms(and CSS/Combat Support units) Reserve units too know if they have any Mechanics, Signallers, etc.  I would assume the only other trades you would find in say a Reserve Infantry unit would be RMS Clerks.
> 
> You can't show up at a Artillery or Armour unit, etc and try to join them as Infantry,  you would have to goto a Infantry Regiment for that.



Oh i seee, that makes sense! But the B company is the same as the regiment right? Like, its still infantry?

And oh okay, i thought that was for the Reserves as well, but thats okay seeing as how the one near me is an infantry unit, right? So its fine that they don't have a bunch of trades in there

Thank you everyone for helping me out with my endless amount of questions  ;D i think i got it all figured out now!


----------



## MikeL (15 Dec 2011)

jaykay said:
			
		

> Oh i seee, that makes sense! But the B company is the same as the regiment right? Like, its still infantry?



Yes..... B Company, of the Royal Westminister Regiment is Infantry.




			
				jaykay said:
			
		

> And oh okay, i thought that was for the Reserves as well, but thats okay seeing as how the one near me is an infantry unit, right? So its fine that they don't have a bunch of trades in there



I can't say if it's Infantry or not if I don't know what unit is near you.


----------



## jaykay (16 Dec 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Yes..... B Company, of the Royal Westminister Regiment is Infantry.
> 
> 
> I can't say if it's Infantry or not if I don't know what unit is near you.



its the B Company Royal Westminister unit, in Aldergrove thats near me, which is what we've been saying is Infantry, so i think i'm all good


----------



## jaykay (18 Dec 2011)

Okay, i have a bit of an issue here... The base i was originally planning on joining - 

B COMPANY, ROYAL WESTMINSTER REGIMENT
CFS Aldergrove, Building 26 PO Box 4000 
Aldergrove, British Columbia

is apparently shut down now? *sigh... It closed about a year ago i was told, and that really sucks cause its so close i'd be able to walk there, plus it was an infantry base! anyways, I have been looking to see what bases are near me using http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruitmentcentre-110 but i don't think its all that accurate, because i always thought there was a base in Langely, but it doesn't list any Langely bases here... Does anybody know a site that lists ALL the bases in British Columbia that is accurate and up to date? I'm wanting to join into something combat, artillery, infantry, armoured.. 

I know theres an Infantry base also in New Westminster, but thats a while aways from my house and i don't think i can get a ride there every week if not more often... So, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Dec 2011)

List of units with 39 Canadian Brigade Group:  http://www.army.gc.ca/iaol/143000440001128/index-Eng.html


----------



## jaykay (18 Dec 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> List of units with 39 Canadian Brigade Group:  http://www.army.gc.ca/iaol/143000440001128/index-Eng.html



Thank you! But it doesn't list the location for all of them, and the ones it does list aren't anywhere near my area *sigh

I could go to new westminster, but thats an hour and a half bus ride each way, and who even knows if the bus will drop me off anywhere near the base! It really sucks that the Aldergrove base shut down  :-[


----------



## MikeL (18 Dec 2011)

Who told you it was shut down?  Also, jaykay,  don't moan over that location being shut down,  not going to do you any good.  If B Coy is no longer in Aldergrove,  then you have to goto New Westminister(Westies) or Vancouver(Seaforth).  Accept it and if you want to join the Reserves as Infantry make it happen.  Google map the location, check out bus routes, etc,  also if you do get into the unit, ask around maybe someone else lives near you and you can get a ride.


----------



## jaykay (18 Dec 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Who told you it was shut down?  Also, jaykay,  don't moan over that location being shut down,  not going to do you any good.  If B Coy is no longer in Aldergrove,  then you have to goto New Westminister(Westies) or Vancouver(Seaforth).  Accept it and if you want to join the Reserves as Infantry make it happen.  Google map the location, check out bus routes, etc,  also if you do get into the unit, ask around maybe someone else lives near you and you can get a ride.



Actually, only my parents told me it shut down, but neither of them want me joining that much anyways so maybe they're just saying that  ;D but, i think it actually might be shut down... i think the building is still there, like a recruitment center, but its not actually an infantry base anymore, or so i was told... 

And yes, i have google mapped the locations, but its kind of difficult getting there if nobodies willing to give me a ride (i don't have my licens yet) but yes, i'm considering going to new westminster then, but thats almost 2 hours each way, i guess i'll have to make it work... 

Also, when in the Reserves, is there set times as to when i have to be there? like with a normal part time job? for example would i be working like.. 4-8? or something like that? or does that not matter? because if i have to be there at certain times that could conflict with the bus scheduals


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Dec 2011)

jaykay said:
			
		

> Thank you! But it doesn't list the location for all of them, and the ones it does list aren't anywhere near my area *sigh



Use some _initiative_, call and ask:  39 Canadian Brigade Group

4050 West 4th Avenue

Vancouver, British Columbia  V6R 1P6

 604-225-2520 ext. 2496

Although, they're probably shut for the holidays now.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Dec 2011)

jaykay said:
			
		

> because if i have to be there at certain times that could conflict with the bus scheduals



Yes, there are specific times. You are going to have to find a way to make it happen.


----------



## jaykay (18 Dec 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Use some _initiative_, call and ask:  39 Canadian Brigade Group
> 
> 4050 West 4th Avenue
> 
> ...




when do you think they'll be re-opened? January 2nd?


----------



## jaykay (18 Dec 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yes, there are specific times. You are going to have to find a way to make it happen.



Ah, yeah i thought so, what are the regular working hours? i know its only once a week, and one weekend a month, but is it like... 3-4 hours per day?


----------



## MikeL (18 Dec 2011)

In the new year, call the unit and they will be able to tell you the night/hours they parade, etc


Before you ask, I don't know what day they start up again.. just keep calling untill someone answers.  Or you might get lucky and a member of this forum will be a member of that Regiment and be able to tell you.


----------



## jaykay (18 Dec 2011)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> In the new year, call the unit and they will be able to tell you the night/hours they parade, etc
> 
> 
> Before you ask, I don't know what day they start up again.. just keep calling untill someone answers.  Or you might get lucky and a member of this forum will be a member of that Regiment and be able to tell you.



I actually just called them (not even realizing it was sunday today  ;D ) and so the machine picked up, but it said nothing about being closed for the holidays yet, it said they're open tuesday-friday, so i'll try again tuesday... 

Also, i actually did kind of find somebody on this forum in this regiment! But, it was a post from 2007 so i don't know if he's still an active member on the forum, but he has a lot of posts so maybe, does anyone know if MedTech is still around? I PM'd him in hope that he would be, i saw him talking about the Royal Westminster Regiment B Company, which is the one i think is shut down now


----------



## brihard (18 Dec 2011)

Poking my head in as the (quite recent) recruiting NCO for a reserve regiment.

First, good luck finding a reserve combat arms unit that isn't shut down for the holidays right now. Rule of thumb, look at what night they work, and start calling back starting on the first occurrence of that day after the new year.  Or, better yet, actually visit where they are and walk in. We're used to walk-ins. Nobody will be fussed by it, and some face time never hurts. Dress decently, bring a resume with you in case someone wants to hear where you've come from.

The military gets a budget every year that updates every April 1st. We get new recruiting numbers about the same time. This late in the fiscal year, the unit you want to join may well be full up. We can only take a certain number per year. If they are full, start calling back again starting in April when they get their new numbers.

You will be expected to show up on the parade night each week, and for exercises once a month. The unit doesn't much care where you live- if you've committed to joining, you'll be expected to be there, and the details are your problem. We understand that _occasionally_ school/work/family commitments will mean you can't make it in, but the expected norm will be attendance. It's a job.

You recruit through the C.F. recruiting centre. However, in order to do so the unit must give you a letter to present to CFRC saying 'yes we have room and are willing to take this individual. Start processing them'. From the day you get that letter to the day you pass your fitness test and your personnel file is sent to the reserve unit, it's entirely out of their hands and in the hands of the recruiting centre.

Reserve units only run Basic Military Qualifications a couple times a year. Even applying now you may well not be able to start training until the fall depending on how soon the next serial starts.

Anyway, hopefully that helps. You need to be actually talking to them in person or over the phone. You've gotten pretty much everything useful that you'll get out of this site on this issue- the ball's put in your hands, and now you have to make the effort to make this happen.


----------



## jaykay (18 Dec 2011)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Poking my head in as the (quite recent) recruiting NCO for a reserve regiment.
> 
> First, good luck finding a reserve combat arms unit that isn't shut down for the holidays right now. Rule of thumb, look at what night they work, and start calling back starting on the first occurrence of that day after the new year.  Or, better yet, actually visit where they are and walk in. We're used to walk-ins. Nobody will be fussed by it, and some face time never hurts. Dress decently, bring a resume with you in case someone wants to hear where you've come from.
> 
> ...



Thank you, this was quite helpful! 

may i ask, what exactly is parade night? In the reserves, i won't ever be having to do street parades, like playing instruments in a band and stuff, right? I'm not really into that stuff, i just want to train, use/maintain guns, do fitness exercises, and that kind of stuff... but parade night kind of sounds like a 'band camp' type of thing to me...? 

But yes, i will try contacting the recruitment center asap and get all the details first hand as to how to apply and what i'll need to do


----------



## aesop081 (18 Dec 2011)

Parade night = The night each week you go to work at the reserve unit.


----------



## GAP (18 Dec 2011)

jaykay....post less and read more. 

Your questions, except "what's a parade night?" have all been asked and answered multi bazillion times.....read the recruiting threads....


----------



## Pusser (18 Dec 2011)

We use the word "parade" a lot in the military and it means many different (albeit similar) things.  Yes, a parade is forming up in the street and marching through town (although we don't make you play an instrument unless you actually know how).  You will have to do this occasionally.  It's part of being in the military.  

A "parade" night is when you go to your reserve unit on a weekday (usually) evening to train.  It will likely start on the "parade" square where everyone falls in for the opening ceremony and announcements.  We form people up on "parade" in order to talk to them as a group.  At the end of the evening, you will likely "parade" again for the closing ceremony and announcements.  These parades are usually short and sweet unless it's a "CO's Parade," when it's similar but longer as there are often inspections involved.  These types of "parades" involve some marching.

We also refer to getting equipment ready for the day as "first parade."  In short, we use the "parade" a lot.  Some of it involves marching around for varying lengths of time, but not all of it.  Nevertheless, you still have to do it.  Military service is not just about kicking in doors and shooting stuff.

PS:  Aldergrove is actually a naval radio station that is no longer manned on a full time basis.  Most of its work is controlled remotely out of Esquimalt.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Dec 2011)

jaykay said:
			
		

> may i ask, what exactly is parade night? In the reserves, i won't ever be having to do street parades, like playing instruments in a band and stuff, right? I'm not really into that stuff, i just want to train, use/maintain guns, do fitness exercises, and that kind of stuff... but parade night kind of sounds like a 'band camp' type of thing to me...?



 :facepalm:


----------



## jaykay (18 Dec 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> We use the word "parade" a lot in the military and it means many different (albeit similar) things.  Yes, a parade is forming up in the street and marching through town (although we don't make you play an instrument unless you actually know how).  You will have to do this occasionally.  It's part of being in the military.
> 
> A "parade" night is when you go to your reserve unit on a weekday (usually) evening to train.  It will likely start on the "parade" square where everyone falls in for the opening ceremony and announcements.  We form people up on "parade" in order to talk to them as a group.  At the end of the evening, you will likely "parade" again for the closing ceremony and announcements.  These parades are usually short and sweet unless it's a "CO's Parade," when it's similar but longer as there are often inspections involved.  These types of "parades" involve some marching.
> 
> ...



ahh i see, okay thats good! When i was told i had to attend 'parade night' every week i was getting a bit worried, i thought i'd be having to march around in some parade weekly  ;D it made me question if i wanted to join the reserves for a second.... but this makes much more sense

and what? Aldergrove is a naval radio station? But i thought the Royal Westminster Regiment was here (or used to be?) which is an Infantry Regiment? But i don't think its here anymore so i'd have to go to New Westminster


----------

